# Not van, not truck



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Just to piss off you truck and van guys. My new (used) addition.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats awesome.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice! I've always liked the looks of service bodys, just thought it would not be practical for me. How do you plan on using it?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice Truck :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice looking ride!
So is the utility compartments for stashing cash to fill up the tank?

Sage


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Just to piss off you truck and van guys.


Van or truck? What else is there?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nice! I've always liked the looks of service bodys, just thought it would not be practical for me. How do you plan on using it?


I'll drive it for a little while. I prefer utility body trucks and box trucks. They are very versatile.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet Chris. Nice to see your business doing well. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That is definitely a truck.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I'll drive it for a little while. I prefer utility body trucks and box trucks. They are very versatile.


Agreed on the box. Just not a service body for what I do. 

I _do _like you box van. Last year when I bought my new (used) van I went back and forth a million times on the box or van. Although a 10' box would be great.... The two main things that held me back was the issue of parking in the city, and loading ladders on top of the beast!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> That is definitely a truck.


LOL! But you can do so much more with this than a truck!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Agreed on the box. Just not a service body for what I do.
> 
> I _do _like you box van. Last year when I bought my new (used) van I went back and forth a million times on the box or van. Although a 10' box would be great.... The two main things that held me back was the issue of parking in the city, and loading ladders on top of the beast!


If this was my only truck I agree it wouldnt work. I am still trying to pry myself off the tools but I still need a truck that can hold a full set of tools.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

That is a lot of wasted cargo space above the storage compartments.

But one thing is for sure, that vehicle is NOT the mark of an unsuccessful, fly by night contractor, especially as one of several in a fleet.

You must be doing something, or several things right. Kudos.

But just from a standpoint of personal preference:

Get a van, or get a canopy, MAKE UP YOUR MIND!

:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> If this was my only truck I agree it wouldnt work. I am still trying to pry myself off the tools but I still need a truck that can hold a full set of tools.


I agree. If I were in your shoes, I would get one for _my _use. 

Last year I decided to go down to one van. Got rid of the #2 older E-250s and the astro van and get _one _newer van.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> That is a lot of wasted cargo space above the storage compartments.
> 
> But one thing is for sure, that vehicle is NOT the mark of an unsuccessful, fly by night contractor, especially as one of several in a fleet.
> 
> ...


I have vans, a box and a cargo trailer. 

The open body gives me a few options, especially when I drive 5-900 miles a week and need a vehicle with a back seat. A 4 door truck with a enclosed body is a beast. It would be a dually, a gas hog and take forever to drive anywhere.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice Vanuck!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> forth a million times on the box or van. Although a 10' box would be great.... The two main things that held me back was the issue of parking in the city, and loading ladders on top of the beast!


I think a good combo for a small business is a light duty truck with a canopy, and a full size van.

Load all the ladders on the rack of the light duty truck which puts them at a nice level for unloading. Drop them off at the job the first day along with other staging, planks, ladder jacks, ladder hooks, etc. 

Drive the van for the rest of the job so you have everything you need at the jobsite.

Then at the end of the job, bring the truck to load up all the ladders again.

Having a light duty truck is also good for zipping around to do bids, and other light-footed tasks.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Or... nice Tran! :laughing: Choice ride, best of both worlds.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> I think a good combo for a small business is a light duty truck with a canopy, and a full size van.
> 
> Load all the ladders on the rack of the light duty truck which puts them at a nice level for unloading. Drop them off at the job the first day along with other staging, planks, ladder jacks, ladder hooks, etc.
> 
> ...


Until a year ago thats what I was doing. I had two E-250 for the crews and an Astro van for me. The Astro was for estimates, small deliveries and for me when I had a paper job.

For various reasons we have become smaller and the fullsize vans were sitting more and more. So I decided to go with _one _van, and a fullsize was the best fit.

For what NEPS is doing in his buisness, I think its a great choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice ride NEPs, I'm a truck guy and it didn't piss me off.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup: Ford all the way


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very nice. I drive a 1990 Nissan


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Sweet ride! :thumbup:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Show off!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I can tell by looking at the pictures that it will only turn 20k miles before giving up the ghost. Go ahead and trade it back in for a van. You will thank me later.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I really like vans. The main reason is they keep your tools dry, and if they do get wet they do dry out. I the NW it's really the only way to go.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Van's are great if you like smelling thinner's, oil's, poly's and paint all day while you drive. I only have a couple of brain cells as it is. No thanks!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought vans were for soccer moms


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Did you partner up with tim hag and get into the plumbing biz?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You and me neps.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I hope nobody gets pissed off about your truck, you know far better ways to piss people off, and buying a truck aint one of them lol he he he


Nice professional looking truck


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What is great about this truck is it works as a pre-screener because anybody who calls the number from that truck is not looking for a lowballer.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You and me neps.


 
That could be a nomination for post of the year!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Who's the blonde and who's the brunette?


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

looking good in the neighborhood!:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Van's are great if you like smelling thinner's, oil's, poly's and paint all day while you drive. I only have a couple of brain cells as it is. No thanks!


No chris it looks good man I'm glad for you.Hope it has a v8 though.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahhh yes.. the o'l paint thinner van-buzz....saves ya big dolla's on the Friday nite bar tabs! :thumbup: Whoo...Hoo!  ...good times.... NOT!


NEPS.US said:


> Van's are great if you like smelling thinner's, oil's, poly's and paint all day while you drive. I only have a couple of brain cells as it is. No thanks!


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Cute truck. Personally, I'm saving up for one of these.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

That's one of them newfangled special cat savin veehicals ain't it?? Sure is purdy! :cowboy:


i said:


> Cute truck. Personally, I'm saving up for one of these.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice wheels, I'm in the middle of putting in a new tranny and torch converter in my van.....woooo whoo.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> Nice wheels, I'm in the middle of putting in a new tranny and torch converter in my van.....woooo whoo.


Maintenance sucks. The other trucks will cost me close to 5k this month in repairs and new tires.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice truck. I like the lettering


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> Nice truck. I like the lettering


Thanks, people tend to like it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of mileage do you get? It looks like a gas rig?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> What kind of mileage do you get? It looks like a gas rig?


15-17. I do alot of highway driving. 

It has a triton V-8. Single rear wheel.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Shoot, my 03 F-150 2wd with the Triton V8 only averages 13 (about half highway).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

speaking of a NEPS vehicle, saw another on 128 the other day - a van.

Someone oughta teach those guys how to drive like a Masshole.

The bustard was in the middle lane going with the flow, not weaving in and out, not tailgating, not speeding & not turtling, not yapping on a cell, not texting, and being f-ing alert.

DAMN, I'd say the guy was polite and considerate. 

Someone really has to take those guys and slap 'em upside the head. They be givin' massholes an undeserved reputation !!!

:whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> speaking of a NEPS vehicle, saw another on 128 the other day - a van.
> 
> Someone oughta teach those guys how to drive like a Masshole.
> 
> ...


I always love hearig this. 

I wish I knew who it was to commend them. Thanks Bill.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> 15-17. I do alot of highway driving.
> 
> It has a triton V-8. Single rear wheel.


Thats pretty good. I only get 15 in my diesel, and 13ish in the winter. But I can pull a house of its foundation

Hey, I waaay dig the American flag on there:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I always love hearig this.
> 
> I wish I knew who it was to commend them. Thanks Bill.



It was last ... Wednesday? .... at the same place I always see your trucks, 128 in Newton north bound. I had an 11:00 estimate on Beacon Hill and was running late, so prolly 10:40 ish. I was going too fast to moon them 

Two guys in the van. I think the driver was mid 30 ish, heavier set, clean shaven, and may have had thinning hair (but, sheeet, compared to me, everyone is young, clean shaven, heavy, and balding)

Next time I'm going to induce some bad behavior :whistling2:

You've picked some good guys, Chris.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Chris why did you take the picture of your truck in my driveway


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

mr.fixit said:


> Hey Chris why did you take the picture of your truck in my driveway



Business must be good....:thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Chris, I assumed this is what your vehicles looked like anyways. This isnt new is it? Maybe I saw it on your website a while back...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Business must be good....:thumbup:


MrFixIt is loaded beyond belief. I heard Graco offered him a partnership deal. 



Paradigmzz said:


> Chris, I assumed this is what your vehicles looked like anyways. This isnt new is it? Maybe I saw it on your website a while back...


No, used. I will never buy another new vehicle as long as I live. Plus I can't justify spending money on a new truck just to get paint all over it. 

I dont think my trucks have ever been on my site. You probably saw it here in one of my lame attempts of selfish, pathetic, self promotion. :thumbsup:



mr.fixit said:


> Hey Chris why did you take the picture of your truck in my driveway


Thank you for allowing me to come over to paint the guest house. :notworthy:


----------



## wapapaint.com (Feb 20, 2011)

*sick truck*

edited by mod for spam


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I bet transmission will go out in 2 yr. hehe. Contractor next to me couldn't understand why his new F250 is in the shop so many time but my Toyota T100 can load up almost 2,000 lbs and travel 600-700 mi in any given days.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> What is great about this truck is it works as a pre-screener because anybody who calls the number from that truck is not looking for a lowballer.


So that would be good for you then!!!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

So it's settled then painters vehicle is a van.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jason123 said:


> So it's settled then painters vehicle is a van.


 
Then what do you make of mine?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Then what do you make of mine?


OMG !!!!

That's an Ozark Brat

as opposed to a Subaru Brat:


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

NEPS.US said:


> Just to piss off you truck and van guys. My new (used) addition.


Nice looking truck !!!!! How many vehicles do you have? I noticed that one is number 11


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DK Remodeling said:


> Nice looking truck !!!!! How many vehicles do you have? I noticed that one is number 11


Nah - he just misspelled "1" the first time.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> OMG !!!!
> 
> That's an Ozark Brat
> 
> as opposed to a Subaru Brat:


now that there is a damn ugly ride:yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> speaking of a NEPS vehicle, saw another on 128 the other day - a van.
> 
> Someone oughta teach those guys how to drive like a Masshole.
> 
> ...


Sounds like me but my van sticks out with the red front end, red rear bumper and red ladder racks, not all of us massholes have to drive like we are from the state :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> Nah - he just misspelled "1" the first time.



His dyslexia must have kicked in.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> OMG !!!!
> 
> That's an Ozark Brat
> 
> as opposed to a Subaru Brat:



I want it, I had one long ago and loved it, it was like a giant quadracer. Tossed it around in the woods until that dang tree jumped in front of me, no more Brat.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I want it, I had one long ago and loved it, it was like a giant quadracer. Tossed it around in the woods until that dang tree jumped in front of me, no more Brat.


I hope mud is thinking

"brat-wurst"


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> I hope mud is thinking
> 
> "brat-wurst"


 :thumbup:


----------

